
Imzy private beta update, looking to the future - kickme444
https://medium.com/@ImzyHQ/imzy-a-private-beta-update-whats-coming-next-63c96a14dead#.r1arzqxnq
======
kickme444
Happy to discuss anything here, also happy to give any and all HN users early
access if you request it at
[https://www.imzy.com/imzy](https://www.imzy.com/imzy)!

